# Sanyo Z2 Air Filter



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey guys,
I'm having a very hard time finding a source to purchase an air filter for my Sanyo PLV-Z2 projector.

I've looked at "ProjectorCentral's" main site, their forums, their advertisers, a Google search, the Shack Store, and multiple Sanyo web sites.

Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks in advance,
Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would call Projector People 1-888-248-0675 and see if they stock them and if not ask if they can order it for you. If they can't then I would call Sanyo directly and speak with their parts department.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks Sonnie,
I'd tried PP's web site to no avail, but I'll call them and see what happens.
I also found a "contact us" web page for Sanyo, but it lists different phone numbers for different products. The list I found didn't include projectors though. 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Bob!!!

Found this .......

Sanyo/parts 1-888-337-1215

This place have the filters.....http://www.partstore.com/Model/Sanyo/Sanyo/PLVZ2.aspx?ModelAliasNumber=PLv-Z2


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Rodny, thanks man! 
I called Projector People (PP) and they can ship to me in just a few days. The man I spoke with, Mike Norton, was extremely helpful. The part number he gave me is #6103154497. Less than $30 seems to be the norm. Of course I had to shop around the net (I feel like such a cheap-skate shopping for something less than $30 :sarcastic. A Google search of the part number showed several results, all the same price. I feel obligated to buy from Mike at PP since he was so helpful.

The thing that amazes me is that a quick internet search of Sanyo Z2 will light up your screen with guys complaining of heat issues. Most likely due to choking air intake from a clogged filter. Mike said they had never sold this part number. Amazing. :rolleyesno:

Thank You very much Guys! :T

Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey... did you use that $20 coupon? You didn't forget about it did you?


*Spoiler* 



Just Kidding... :whistling:


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi Sonnie, 
Yea I used the coupon. Everything was going fine but when the fella asked me how I heard about them I said Sonnie from The Shack sent me. He said the coupon was void. :hide: :rofl:

(Sorry man, couldn't resist)

Actually, I called back and my new buddy was gone for the day. I spoke with a different guy and he said they don't sell that item. When I gave him the part number he said it was no good. :explode:
He gave me Sanyo parts phone number, so I called them. They don't sell parts direct. This guy gave me the phone number for the East coast distributor for Sanyo parts. Soooooo, I called _them_. That guy was more than helpful, in a very short phone conversation the end result is that in about 10 days I'll have a "pack" of filters (quantity of actual filters unknown) for $32 with shipping.

Thanks everybody for your help!
Bob


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> I'll have a "pack" of filters (quantity of actual filters unknown) for $32 with shipping.


Well, I received my "pack" yesterday. Nice cute little box filled with *ONE* filter. :foottap::explode:
$32 for a filter. :sarcastic: The filter in my truck has 100 times the material as this PJ filter does and is cheaper. I understand the part number for my truck will sell 1,000,000 this year, and the Sanyo's piece woun't sell near as much but, *JEEZ....* :rolleyesno:
I feel a little "sore" in a particular area if you know what I mean.

The good news is that I can now watch an entire movie without the fan kicking into highgear halfway through, so that's cool.
If memory serves, I've had the PJ about a year and a half, so $32 doesn't seem to bad. Can't remember how many hours it's got on it.

OK, rant over..... :bigsmile:

Bob


----------

